# Kindle and Kindle app not syncing



## angiebee (Oct 18, 2010)

In the past week or two my Kindle and the Kindle app on my iPod Touch have not been syncing properly. I made sure Whispernet is turned on (turned it off, then back on after someone suggested doing so). I have also tried syncing from both the book and the home menus. Still no luck. When I recently started reading a book on my iPod Touch, I ended up having to look up the location number and enter it on my Kindle device.

Any suggestions of what to try? I've done a little googling and poked around at the Amazon Kindle FAQ's, but haven't found a solution yet.

Thanks!
Angie B.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

There are a few main things to look for...

1) On the amazon website, there is something relating to "device sync settings"...

My Account > Manage Your Kindle > at very bottom is Manage synchronization between devices

Off to the right is a button, above it should say:



> Synchronization is turned ON for (your name)


If it says OFF, then turn it on.

2) On the ipod Kindle app, make sure you purposely tell it to sync before closing/shutting off the device/app. This forces it to make sure it syncs with Amazon.

3) Turn Wireless and/or 3G on for the Kindle. Press Menu, choose "Sync & Check for Items"... give it 1-3 minutes until the top bar stops flashing and changing. Check to see if the book has synced, if it has, then turn wireless off if you usually keep it off, and continue reading.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've had the same problem with my iphone 3gs; I bet I'm forgetting the second of these.  The Kindle can never "find" where I am on the book, but the iphone never has a problem.  Thanks!


----------



## elnero (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know if this will help or not, from the home screen of the Kindle App touch the i icon in the bottom right corner, scroll to the bottom of the page and check that Annotations Backup is on, if it is off turn it on and see if that works. It solved the same problem for me.


----------

